# Bande verticale de stries grésillantes sur écran iMac G5



## nibor (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour.

Voici trois jours que d'inquiétants grésillements ont fait leur apparition sur mon écran.
Ils forment une bande verticale, du haut au bas de l'écran, large d'environ 1/5 de la largeur totale de l'écran.
Cette bande grésillante semble formée d'une succession de fines lignes plutôt rougeatres, qui semblent clignoter.

Je continue tout de même d'utiliser mon iMac, mais plus parcimonieusement... cela m'inquiète un peu.
Faut-il changer l'écran ? Comment peut-on faire ceci (transférer mon disque dur et le reste dans la carcasse d'un nouvel écran?) ? Est-ce réparable ? COmbien est-ce que ça va couter ? C'est plutôt embêtant, mon Mac ayant 4 ans pas plus.

Si vous avez déjà connu ce problème, ou comprenez de quoi il s'agit, merci de venir à mon aide.

PS : en ce moment, les grésillements ont disparu mais ils finissent toujours par revenir...

Nibor


----------



## adima (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Ta dalle semble rendre l'âme, ça se change mais le plus dur est de trouver une dalle pas trop chère. Tiens-nous informé.


----------



## nibor (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, et merci pour ta réponse.
Le seul petit problème c'est que je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique, et les termes techniques ne m'évoquent presque rien. Qu'est, donc, une DALLE ? Et, s'il faut la changer, quel est son prix (neuf, et d'occase, si on en trouve).

Merci

Nibor


----------



## adima (13 Septembre 2008)

En fait la dalle LCD est l'écran de ton iMac, en neuf tu oublies, c'est trop cher et en occasion ça peut être abordable mais il faut la bonne référence et ne  pas être pressé...


----------



## nibor (15 Septembre 2008)

Par rapport à mon message de départ, voici des photos de l'écran. Il s'avère que, pour l'instant, le phénomène se calme voire s'arrête au bout de quelques temps. Comme s'il fallait le temps que ça chauffe.


Nibor


----------



## kisco (15 Septembre 2008)

Ce qui es sûr, c'est que le changement d'un écran (portable ou imac) est très cher...

A toi de voir ce que tu veux :
- continuer à l'utiliser tel quel
- brancher un écran externe (pas trop cher mais pas très esthétique)
- changer l'écran uniquement (demander chez un réparateur Apple le prix approximatif)
- changer l'iMac complet (la gamme actuelle date d'avril)


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble qu'il y a une sortie VGA (via un mini adaptateur) sur cet ordi.
Essaie de brancher un écran extérieur pour vérifier si ce n'est pas plutôt la carte graphique qui est en cause.
Si ça s'arrange en chauffant c'est peut être une bête soudure (bon, il faut la trouver, c'est pas le plus facile ! :mouais: ) qu'il faut refaire.


----------



## nibor (15 Septembre 2008)

Merci Kisco, et merci "invité"


Je n'y connais pas grand chose mais je pense que ça vient uniquement de l'écran : quand je fais une capture de la zone (avec APERCU), rien n'y paraît. Mon bon sens non-informaticien me trompe peut-être, mais je pense que ce n'est pas la carte (graphique, mère...) qui est en cause.

Ai-je tort ? Est-ce que ça permet à quelqu'un de me préciser le diagnostic ? De me fournir une solution ?

Merci encore et à bientôt.

Nibor


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement, c'est certainement l'écran alors ! :mouais:


----------



## adima (15 Septembre 2008)

Il y a de fortes chances que ce soit la dalle qui est morte, mais ce n'est pas facile à trouver, à part chez Apple mais là faut oublier vu les tarifs.
Si d'aventure tu ne pouvais pas le réparer (ce que je ne te souhaite pas), recontacte-moi car je serai peut être interessé par ton iMac pour les pièces.
En tout cas je pense que le problème est diagnostiqué, il ne reste plus qu'à faire.
Good luck


----------



## nibor (16 Septembre 2008)

Ok, merci.

Pour l'instant, je compte garder mon mac.
Si jamais je change d'avis (et d'ordi...), je ne manquerai pas de te recontacter.

Nibor


----------



## ambrine (16 Septembre 2008)

Je te conseille d'acheter un iMac G5 d'occaz plutôt que de chercher à réparer ou changer la dalle (écran plat), ça sera beaucoup moins chère


----------



## nibor (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pu relier le mac à un autre moniteur, en me disant que, si le problème ne venait pas de l'écran, il y aurait les mêmes stries sur le moniteur extérieur. Or, une fois le raccord fait, aucun problème sur l'autre écran, alors que ça déconnait pas mal sur celui du Mac.
Donc, j'en conclus que ce n'est pas un grave problème de la carte mère ou graphique, mais seulement de l'écran, à l'arrivée.
Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils à me donner, car je compte du coup acheter un moniteur 17'' extérieur ?
Quelle marque choisir ? Tous les moniteurs 17'' sont-ils compatibles ? Où dois-je chercher ?(je crois que Apple ne fait pas de simples moniteurs, sauf taille cinéma, ce qui ne m'intéresse pas)

Merci d'avance aux bon conseilleurs...


----------



## FdeB (26 Septembre 2008)

nibor a dit:


> J'ai pu relier le mac à un autre moniteur, en me disant que, si le problème ne venait pas de l'écran, il y aurait les mêmes stries sur le moniteur extérieur. Or, une fois le raccord fait, aucun problème sur l'autre écran, alors que ça déconnait pas mal sur celui du Mac.
> Donc, j'en conclus que ce n'est pas un grave problème de la carte mère ou graphique, mais seulement de l'écran, à l'arrivée.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils à me donner, car je compte du coup acheter un moniteur 17'' extérieur ?
> Quelle marque choisir ? Tous les moniteurs 17'' sont-ils compatibles ? Où dois-je chercher ?(je crois que Apple ne fait pas de simples moniteurs, sauf taille cinéma, ce qui ne m'intéresse pas)
> ...



as-tu vérifier qu'il ne faisait pas parti du programme Apple de prise en charge ?


----------

